# BASICALLY NEW IKAWA HOME FOR SALE



## Calvin (Jan 28, 2020)

Hello all,

I am selling my IKAWA Home Roaster on Gumtree and I would love it go to a good home. 
Everything is in great working order it is basically as new. 
You can see the roaster here, but you can contact me any time - HARDLY USED Ikawa Home Roaster
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/hardly-used-ikawa-home-roaster/1363755934?utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=sms

Thanks,

Calvin


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Amazing the number of people who sell things as new and hardly used. Is it important that it goes to a good home or can it go to someone who will abuse it?

I can see it was originally posted 15 days ago, presumably you are very keen to get rid of it. This is exactly the place to sell it. A knowledgable user base who knows what it's really worth, understands your need to turn it into cash rapidly, realises you don't use it (so it's just taking up space, dead money we call it) and of course are grateful for the opportunity to make a considered offer to pick up a bargain much cheaper than advertised on Gumtree..


----------

